
How Morocco is already living in the future - helication
https://www.dazeddigital.com/science-tech/article/44509/1/morocco-afrofuturism-solar-power-climate-change-technology
======
robbya
Why is the website background slowly changing from light to dark pink? That's
distracting from the text in front of it.

